# Trenbolone esters



## jolter604 (Oct 28, 2018)

I have always liked test and tren the most especially mixed with masteron. I have ran 300 to 500 of tren e and 400 tren ace for weekly doses. I liked the ace better then the enanthate. It just more intense . this next run i will be using 200 to 300 tren hex. I am lowering the dose because i am 41 now and trying for less gear and more intense workouts. Cleaner eating and more resting.

I have ran test higher and lower then tren. Liling both but i had less sides with lower test.

Thinking 

400 to 500 test e

400 materon e

And 200 to 300 tren hex

And maybe superdrol 10mg for 5 weeks or

Tbol 60mg for 6 weeks .

So back to my original intention of the post.

What tren esters do you guys like better and what about test to tren dose?



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## pgc640 (Nov 10, 2018)

I agree with you about the tren A I find it much better than tren E. Hex is supposed to be the old norma parabolin. All I remember is they came in 1 and a half cc vials 76.5 mgs a cc and two a week would make you grow like a weed. That's only 153 mgs a week, I knew some who took 3 a week but never more than that. I never tried the hex out there now so hard to comment 400 mgs should be plenty and I really think you'll like the hex better than the tren E. I'm going to use the hex next time. The worst part of the tren A are all the damn injections, I hate it. If the hex is the same as the old norm para you are in for a nice ride, that was the best stuff I ever used.


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Nov 16, 2018)

I prefer ace. Less sides. I also prefer my test higher than my tren


----------



## Montego (Nov 16, 2018)

I prefer hex.

210mg is the most I've ever used or needed to have great results.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 16, 2018)

Montego said:


> I prefer hex.
> 
> 210mg is the most I've ever used or needed to have great results.


My next run Jan 1st is gonna be
500 test c
400 master e
200 tren hex
13 - 15 weeks
5 weeks 60mg tbol



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hex 152- 228mg weekly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GManG8 (Mar 7, 2019)

I disagree with everyone.  Tren E gives me way more gains than ace.  I think it is much stronger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

